# Eheim 2217



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone have any reccomendations for the Eheim 2217 filter? Petsmart has them listed for about 135, I was thinking of price matching with BA? Or if anyone knows of a good place in scarborough area that has decent prices?

Its going to be for a 60 gal.

Thanks


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That's a steal for a great filter. I have a 2217 

What petsmart is selling them for that price?


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Wait until boxing day!


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

planter said:


> That's a steal for a great filter. I have a 2217
> 
> What petsmart is selling them for that price?


it was online at thier website, sorry that was actually the US lol my bad


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Pets & Ponds sell the 2217 for 179.99. Spend a few more bucks and you can get free shipping. You might check out the sale price at Big Al's for Boxing day to see how it compares.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/canister_filter_for_sale-212176.html

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-EHEIM-2217-CANISTER-FILTER-W0QQAdIdZ44939734

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-fish-tank-W0QQAdIdZ58048781

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Lig...BLE_LIGHT_EHEIM_2217_EMPORER_400_-194142.html


----------

